# Spiegelung - 3D-Design ohne Cinema 4D



## Cedric May (18. Oktober 2005)

Guten Tag,
   ich suche derzeit nach Hilfe für die Umsetzung eines kleinen 3D-Trainings. Und zwar habe ich mir vorgenommen mich etwas mehr mit 3D zu beschäftigen. Da ich aber kein Cinema 4D & Co. beherrsche, musste ich auf Photoshop zurückgreifen.
    Nun habe ich bereits einfache Spiegelungen und Schatten für mein Bild erstellt, aber ich weiß absolut nicht wie ich einen fotorealistischen Spiegel simulieren kann. 
   Leider habe ich ähnliche Versuche hier im Forum nicht gefunden. Daher frage ich nun, ob mir dabei jemand die Vorgehensweise erklären kann. Unten habe ich ein Bild angehängt, bei dem man im Hitergrund meinen Versuch einen Spiegel zu erstellen erkennen kann. Leider scheint mir das kläglich misslungen zu sein.
   Aus diesem Grund wäre ich über Hilfe sehr erfreut. 

   Vielen Dank.
   Cedric May


----------



## rundes kipfal (18. Oktober 2005)

Ebene Duplizieren, Horizontal spiegeln, Unterkante an Unterkante setzen und an der unteren Ebene eine Ebenenmaske anwenden.


----------



## Cedric May (18. Oktober 2005)

rundes kipfal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ebene Duplizieren, Horizontal spiegeln, Unterkante an Unterkante setzen und an der unteren Ebene eine Ebenenmaske anwenden.


 Das was du da gerade erklärst habe ich doch schon gemacht. Sieht man doch, oder?
Also ich meinte das Bild hinten rechts (das was so unscharf wirkt, weil ich den Fokus deutlich machen wollte). Aber ich weiß nicht wie ich die Perspektive anpassen kann. Und wie man das herausfinden kann.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Cedric May


----------



## McAce (19. Oktober 2005)

Erstmal sieht dein so gennanter Spiegel aus wie eines der Bilder. 
Der Schatten des Bildes davor der auf den Spiegel trifft ist viel zu hart und 
stimmt auch nicht mit dem am Boden überein.
Wenn der so gennate Schatten dann doch vielleicht doch die Rückansicht des Bildes 
sein soll würde ich sie weiß machen.

Dann fehlt dir noch die typische Glasreflexion ich würde mal probieren
auf eine neue Ebene mal mit einen weißen weichen Pinsel einen Schräg über
die Spiegelfläche laufenden Strich malen. Diese Ebene dann in einem anderen Verechnungsmodus, könnte mir Überlagern vorstellen das das passen könnte.
Gegebenenfalls noch die Deckraft runterregeln.

McAce


----------



## megabit (19. Oktober 2005)

Das mit der gespiegelten Schrift hat aber einen gravierenden Fehler, was die Dreidimensionalität betrifft.

Die Schrift soll doch auf einem Boden stehen, richtig?

Jetzt hast du aber einen Bereich der Schrift, der eigentlich Tiefer als der Rest der Schrift ist. Ds "y". Darum passt das da auch mit dem Schatten nicht so 100%

Also richtig wäre es erst wenn die Schrift auf dem tiefsten Punkt "stehen" würde. Denn so wie es im Moment ist müsst das y durch den Boden gehen.

Soll nicht kleinkariert sein.


----------



## McAce (19. Oktober 2005)

Stimmt ist mir jetzt auch aufgefallen.

Noch was der Rahmen von dem Bild das vor dem Spiegel steht hat keine wirkliche räumliche Trennung zu dem Rahmen des Spiegels. Da sollte ein kleiner Schatten zu 
sehen sein.

@ Megabit warum sollte das kleinkariert sein er hat nach Fehlern gefragt jetzt bekommt
    er sie gesagt. Denn das kenne ich selber da sitzt man dann ewigkeiten davor
    und übersieht solche Kleinigkeiten. Die aber sehr wichtig für ein überzeugendes Ergebniss
sind.


----------



## rflx (19. Oktober 2005)

hej

Der Schatten dieser Comikfigur stimmt auch nicht mit dem Rest überein.

Gruss rflx


----------

